# Catfish suddenly lost whiskers...



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I wasn't here when this happened, but I heard about it, so I'll try to relay the message as best as I can. 

Apparently my tank got an infection of ich, which got treated. But something went wrong with my pictus catfish. My dad said he got really lethargic for a while and for some reason his whiskers got kind of like...sheared. Instead of being long like they're supposed to be they're really short and kind of puffy at the ends. 

This has never happened to him before, and I don't think I have any fish that would eat them off... 

I have a Senegal bichir, a clown loach, and an iridescent shark (which I need to get rid of)
The reason i have so few fish is because the shark killed them all with his crazy darting back and forth. But even with his crazy darting back and forth I don't see how he/she/it could have taken half the whiskers off my catfish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the iridescent shark is not a shark , but a catfish...and a predatory one at that...it could have easily ripped off the pictus cats whiskers...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> the iridescent shark is not a shark , but a catfish...and a predatory one at that...it could have easily ripped off the pictus cats whiskers...


It could have been the Bichir too. I had one eat 8 Rosy Barbs inside a couple weeks and then I promptly gave him away.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow that sounds like a really bad combo of fish you have in there, which is probably the problem like others have mentioned.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

lohachata said:


> the iridescent shark is not a shark , but a catfish...and a predatory one at that...it could have easily ripped off the pictus cats whiskers...


I know it's a catfish but I call it a shark anyway. 
None of these fish though have ever shown any aggression towards other fish. Except for my Bichir who promptly ate 4 guppies when moved into another tank. But he's never attacked any of the other fish, and the shark, or rather, cat fish, has never shown any interest to the other fish.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It could have happened at night when you can't see them.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

P.senegalus said:


> It could have happened at night when you can't see them.


This,

Most aggressive/predatory fish are most active at night anyways. 

All it takes is a second for something like that to happen, and I am sure, your not watching it every single second.


----------

